# Building a Pond



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a area on my land I would like to make into a pond, I would like any helpful input or a link on what size, depth,etc. that would support a healthy bluegill and bass population. Do I need a permit for a small pond? I know wetlands is a concern, this area is just full of junk brush, rather than clear it to add to my tillable acres I would rather spend that money for a farm pond.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

First of all I think you need to determine whether the proposed pond location will hold water thruout the entire year. If you dig a hole to the depth you want to make the pond(I would think at least 10 feet deep for the fish) you can see if the spot will hold water in the summer. Ray Scott of Imperial clover fame was a tournament bass fisherman prior to the clover development. He now sells videos on how to construct ponds for fishing. I'm sure they have a website with a toll free number if you'd care to inquire about their videos. Good luck.


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

The assumption that I am operating under is that a pond does not have running water feeding it. I don't remember the exact depth but 10 feet is not enough to keep fish year round. I believe that you need at least one hole almost twice that depth or closer to twenty feet. If memory serves me, a pond freezes over completely and there is no way to replenish the oxygen in the water, thus some where around twenty feet of water is necessary to keep enough oxygen to sustain fish.

Another thing to think about is the depth at the shore line. A shallow or lightly slopping pond will promote weeds. This is fine for wildlife and for fish but not so good for kids and swimming or diving. You might want to consider a deep drop off in one area and shallow slopes elsewhere along the shore. Another thing to think about is the soil composition in your area. If you have sand, there will be some back fill of the pond which must be taken into consideration with the initial digging. Some folks level the dirt removed from digging and some folks leave the dirt piles around the pond. Keeping a couple of hills and planting them will provide for excellent duck hunting cover over the years.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Regarding the oxygen during the winter, I have seen wind operated aerators that keep some water open after freeze up. That may be something to check into.


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a great link for pond management
http://ohioline.osu.edu/b374/


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Garden Bay said:


> I have a area on my land I would like to make into a pond, I would like any helpful input or a link on what size, depth,etc. that would support a healthy bluegill and bass population. Do I need a permit for a small pond? I know wetlands is a concern, this area is just full of junk brush, rather than clear it to add to my tillable acres I would rather spend that money for a farm pond.



http://www.michigandnr.com/publicat...itat_Mgmt/Wetland/Building_Managing_Ponds.htm

ferg....
Happy Pond(er)ing....

I love my pond....


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

suggestions and links so far. It is probably a very good idea to dig a test hole as mentioned, never thought of that, great suggestion.  There is no source of water to feed the pond, such as a spring. The area I want to put the pond is a low area but not swampy or any cattails growing there. Of course I need to look into it more, and need to find a lot of answers so all the input is GREATLY appreciated!
Garden Bay


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Garden Bay said:


> suggestions and links so far. It is probably a very good idea to dig a test hole as mentioned, never thought of that, great suggestion.  There is no source of water to feed the pond, such as a spring. The area I want to put the pond is a low area but not swampy or any cattails growing there. Of course I need to look into it more, and need to find a lot of answers so all the input is GREATLY appreciated!
> Garden Bay


Almost forgot this link

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/ponds/

Huge forum on ponding - with TONS of how to's etc etc 

ferg.....
Happy Pond(er)ing....


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

You will need to pull a permit. I did a lot of research when I had my pond dug and would advise you to do the same. I got a wind powered aerator also. Here is a site that you might like www.stoneycreekequip.com-- I also got Ray Scott tapes on "Great Small Waters" that I liked but a lot of his imfo. conflicted with the imfo. that I got from ponds that are up North. The imfo. that his tapes are for ponds that are down South and don't freeze over but there is some very good imfo. in his tapes that I used and was glad I got his tapes. In Mich. you need at least 15' of water and deeper is better. I could go on. Pm me with your phone # or I could give you mine if you would like and we could talk. I rented a small Bob cat backhoe and dug my test hole to see what type of soil I had and to see if it would hold water. I know of two people could did your pond. Good luck.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to talk to me on the phone. You are certainly a wealth of information on the subject of ponds.
Garden Bay


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Glad I could help. My e-mail address is [email protected] ------ see you.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Gardenbay
Dont call it a pond, ,, its a watering hole! Big differences in rules/permits in Wi. Anyway.
Goodluck


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess I could call it a watering hole for my labs. I'd hate to do anything that wasn't on the up and up I hadn't thought of it till just now but wouldn't a pond make a great place to train the labs?


----------



## turtleboy66 (Apr 23, 2004)

Another good site is www.thepondguy.com. Hope it is helpful.


----------



## silkystud21 (Jul 13, 2003)

I noticed that you are from mayville. Whereabouts? Ive lived in mayville all my life. If you like to fish, i know of some places around here that you could try out.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

when I dug my pond I called the deq and they said I needed a soil erossion permit if the total area includin the disturbed ground was 1 acre or more or if it was within 500 feet of a water source creek or pond etc. so I did not get any permits my pond is 7 foot deep with a deep area 17 foot deep .


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

slowpoke,

That link dose not work for me. Did you try it?


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not able to get it either, thought I'd try later, and still no luck.:sad:


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

The site didn't work for me also. Don't know why unless Michigan Sportsman has a block on sites like that. I just went to the address and it came up ok. The www.stoneycreekequip.com is a good sorce of pond supplies.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks slowpoke, it is working now.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I see what's wrong now. It's the two little "--" I put in the first adress. I didn't want the "--" to go with the address I should have put a space between them. Always my falt. Sorry.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

slowpoke said:


> Always my falt. Sorry.
> 
> 
> You must be married! LMAO


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

After going through the neccesarry channels, I've found out that because my farm is enrolled in a farm program, my renter (and I) will lose the government subsidy payment. It is such a small amount that I could care less..I want the Pond but don't want to lose my renter. Since this is a area of land that is not now farmable can they tell me I can't proceed without losing the payment? I am wondering if they base the payment on tillable acres only and not the whole farm. If anyone has any knowledge of what I can do, I'd appreciate it! Maybe there is a new farm bill coming that might change the current laws? 
Thanks once again for any help,
Steve


----------



## gcs (Aug 3, 2004)

You might want to re-think the bluegills, unless you harvest them hard, they will over populate the pond in a few years. Minnows would work and never get too big for the bass.


----------

